# Grin and Bear It (Appaloosa) photo seassion.



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

December 29th I went up north and took some photos of an Appaloosa named Grin and Bear It. Barn name is Bear or Mister Bear for fun.

Besides my own horse I've never taken colorful horse pictures. It's always black horses. Black Morgans, black Friesians. So this is kind of a new thing for me.

The watermarks suck, I know but photo theft has gone though the roof of my photos as of late.







Since these were for a customer I figured I'd do what I could to protect them so I could share them!

She loves them. Thankfully. Whew! He's new to her and wasn't sure what to make of the fat girl chasing him around with a camera but once we were done he walked right up to me and stuffed his nose into my pocket so all is well.

What ya'll think?





































































































































THE END. Thanks for looking!


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

WOW I a not an appy person but ur appy caught my eye, and i have to say I LOVE THIS HORSE! SO CUTE! very rare i run across a appy tht I like! LOVE IT LOVE IT


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> WOW I a not an appy person but ur appy caught my eye, and i have to say I LOVE THIS HORSE! SO CUTE! very rare i run across a appy tht I like! LOVE IT LOVE IT



Right there in my post I said this was a photo session for someone else. I said these photos are for a customer. 

I guess this is the sole reason why I have recently been accused of calming Keegan the Friesian stallion as my own.

No one reads! :lol::lol:


You are right though about Bear, he is a good lookin' fella and has a very nice personality too. His looks grow on me more and more each time I see him.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

_Very nice, captured perfectly!_


----------



## Klassic Superstar (Nov 30, 2009)

Um all I said was I like the horse.... and that I am not an appy person I dont see what ur saying? I read it I was just saying I like the horse's color and look.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Klassic Superstar said:


> Um all I said was I like the horse.... and that I am not an appy person I dont see what ur saying? I read it I was just saying I like the horse's color and look.



It read, at least to me "ur appy" in my head reads "I like your Appy" not "that Appy" or "the Appy in your photo." But ur and in your horse.

Recently I've had some nasty person attack me for not correcting every single person who doesn't read my posts and thinks a big black horse I post here belongs to me. Guess I was just coverin' my butt before she could strike.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Rissa said:


> It read, at least to me "ur appy" in my head reads "I like your Appy" not "that Appy" or "the Appy in your photo." But ur and in your horse.
> 
> *Recently I've had some nasty person attack me for not correcting every single person who doesn't read my posts and thinks a big black horse I post here belongs to me. Guess I was just coverin' my butt before she could strike.*


_That's awful._


----------



## ThatNinjaHorse (Jul 26, 2009)

I LOVE the 6th one! gorgeous!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

What a gorgeous boy!!! I can see why his owner was pleased with the results of the session!!!


----------



## azarni (Aug 17, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful! I can't even pick favourites, they're all such wonderful photos. And what a pretty boy!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

Very nice.

And honestly, I think your watermarks are not obnoxiously placed. Most of those photos could easily be cropped to still show cuteness and not show your watermark. You need to place them so the vital parts have water mark on them (the face in other words).


----------



## Smarby (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, absolutely STUNNING pictures. You are very talented. The horse is beyond beautiful.


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And honestly, I think your watermarks are not obnoxiously placed. Most of those photos could easily be cropped to still show cuteness and not show your watermark. You need to place them so the vital parts have water mark on them (the face in other words).



I was going to say this myself. Speaking as a fellow photographer, for something such as a horse, the watermark should go across their face as well. I know it kind of sucks, but unfortunately it's necessary online. I'm going to PM you what I did to the photo to remove your watermark and crop the image. 

They turned out VERY WELL! And about the confusion with Keegan, I get asked if some of the photos I take of children are my kids, or people refer to them as "your daughter is so cute". I think that's par for the course when you're a photographer. :/


----------



## Appy Luvr (Mar 16, 2009)

Beautiful pictures and I LOVE Appys!!! Wish you could come out and do pics of mine!!


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

Appy's have never been my favorite but with shots like that, he looks amazing! LOVE your photography skills...


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Alwaysbehind said:


> Very nice.
> 
> And honestly, I think your watermarks are not obnoxiously placed. Most of those photos could easily be cropped to still show cuteness and not show your watermark. You need to place them so the vital parts have water mark on them (the face in other words).





Sixxofdiamonds said:


> I was going to say this myself. Speaking as a fellow photographer, for something such as a horse, the watermark should go across their face as well. I know it kind of sucks, but unfortunately it's necessary online. I'm going to PM you what I did to the photo to remove your watermark and crop the image.
> 
> They turned out VERY WELL! And about the confusion with Keegan, I get asked if some of the photos I take of children are my kids, or people refer to them as "your daughter is so cute". I think that's par for the course when you're a photographer. :/




Across the face. I know I know. : ( I couldn't do it. I am SO terrible. I just ask for trouble. I actually made a brush that's a bar that will go all the way across the photo right across the face probably. My friend Sammy yells at me all the time about not using the marks and then when I do... haha, well I need to I know. Thanks for the reminder guys.



Thanks for all the great comments. I can't wait to show his owner! She'll be so pleased that everyone loves Mister Bear. This was his very first photo shoot that we know of and we took it real slow so he didn't freak out, hahah but I'm so glad they came out decent!


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Thanks for all the great comments. I can't wait to show his owner! She'll be so pleased that everyone loves Mister Bear. This was his very first photo shoot that we know of and we took it real slow so he didn't freak out, hahah but I'm so glad they came out decent!



She should be pleased but not surprised. He's got a really cute look to him and shows expression very well, especially for an Appy. (My old Appy looked the same whether you were bringing carrots or gelding him, haha!) 

Out of curiosity, how many people do you have working the horse for the photoshoot? Just you on photos and one coaching the horse?


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Sixxofdiamonds said:


> She should be pleased but not surprised. He's got a really cute look to him and shows expression very well, especially for an Appy. (My old Appy looked the same whether you were bringing carrots or gelding him, haha!)
> 
> Out of curiosity, how many people do you have working the horse for the photoshoot? Just you on photos and one coaching the horse?



Typically me and the owner. Yesterday I actually did most of everything, horse coaching and photos. 

Typically the Friesians once you turn them out they take off because they're ready to show off. The only coaching I need is to keep said Friesian from rolling! Which has happened and of course we have to stop catch the horse and clean him back up.

The Morgan I shot was the same. His owner kind of walked around encouraging him to move. 

Normally we use a bottle with rocks in it or a pop can with pennies in it. Except for the newbies like this guy here and that Morgan I spoke of. 

What's cool in my opinion about doing these is the horses "get" it after a while. Take Keegan. First time we did a photo shoot with him shaking a bottle of rocks freaked him a little and he just ran around going "OMG OMG OMG" 

Now? A year later he seems a bottle in his owners hand and you can SEE him puff up, put his ears forward and pose.


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

He is amazing! I love his coloring.
Your photography skills bring out alot of wonderful shots. It's no wonder the get stolen alot. I wish you were closer, I'd have you come take pics of Kay.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

redneckprincess70 said:


> He is amazing! I love his coloring.
> Your photography skills bring out alot of wonderful shots. It's no wonder the get stolen alot. I wish you were closer, I'd have you come take pics of Kay.



Closer? haha we live in the same state! I've driven all the way to Wisconsin for a photo shoot!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! Stunning photos!!! erm... again! haha!
The instant I can afford for you to come up to Alberta to shoot Denny, I'm going to do it. I love your work!!

Just a note about the watermarks... do it. I LOVE your photos, and your watermark is so pretty in itself, and so transparent that it won't be terribly obnoxious over the better part of the photo. People still admire and buy photos that have lines of big white "PROOF" marks all over them. 
And for what it's worth... I think it's awful that some people are accusing you of "claiming ownership" of the horse(s) you shoot. Sure, perhaps you didn't specify that you don't own Keegan in ONE thread... big deal. I've kept up with your threads and know the difference... *sigh*


----------



## Sixxofdiamonds (May 7, 2009)

Rissa said:


> Typically me and the owner. Yesterday I actually did most of everything, horse coaching and photos.
> 
> Typically the Friesians once you turn them out they take off because they're ready to show off. The only coaching I need is to keep said Friesian from rolling! Which has happened and of course we have to stop catch the horse and clean him back up.
> 
> ...


Haha, my problem is that Java will just stand there. He's a lazy butt. I think I need to start tossing him out into a new pasture with a different horse sharing the fence line. 

I think I might make my husband start chasing him around with a lunge whip or treats, haha! The pennies in a bottle sounds like a good idea. But I don't think it would make Java flinch. :/ I'll figure it out one day. He's the HARDEST horse to free photograph.


----------



## luvmyqh (Dec 10, 2009)

WOW, those sre great!!!


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

wow. What beautiful photos of a beautiful horse! You are very talented! I think you really caught his personality in those pics. I can't imagine the owner is disappointed


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901 (Sep 3, 2009)

Wow... What a stunner! I love all your work! He is so loud compared to what you normally shoot! lol I LOVE the last photo!


----------



## omgpink (Aug 16, 2008)

OMG what a stunning horse! I love all of the photos but the 6th one is my favorite!!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

Absolutely gorgeous!! Rissa your pics are just amazing!!


----------



## redneckprincess70 (May 5, 2009)

I didn't realize you drove soooooooooo far. Yes, please come up and take some of Kay. My photo skills are nill compared to yours and I would love to have some to frame and put on my walls. (No, she's not the big spoiled baby  )


----------



## kim_angel (Oct 16, 2007)

Rissa I am sorry for asking, I am sure you have said before... but what camera do you use?

Gorgeous photos and love the way you caught his spirit and eye


----------

